# Pegs anschrauben !



## xkoy (21. August 2006)

Hallo,

also habe nun fast alles zusammen, habe nun statt der Hombre 2 Evolver hier liegen, nen Ody. 13 Ritzel, und JpEg Lighter hier liegen,

muss ich hinten am Rahmen garkeine Ringe drunterlegen wenn ich die Pegs anschraube ? Weil wenn ich die Pegs mal anziehe, dann biegt sich der Rahmen schon so 3-4 mm... passt das ??

Vorne hab ich die Unterlegscheiben in den pegs mit drin.

Kann mir da jemand Tips geben.

Danke mal wieder.
dani


----------



## rex_sl (21. August 2006)

nein stop. bei pegs muss man die unterlegscheien von innen in rahmen legen. also sattelstütze raus. unterlegscheiben reinfallen lassen und sattel wieder rein.

sonst machst dir den rahmen kaputt ohne die scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (21. August 2006)

man kann sie auch mit zum steuersatz packen, das geht auch.
oder zwischen mantel und schlauch ab damit ins hinterrad. dadurch gehts manual fahren auch besser.
weiter weiß ich auch nich.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (21. August 2006)

Wollt ihr dem armen Kerl jetzt helfen oder nicht? Wenn nicht mach ich den Thread zu


----------



## Son (21. August 2006)

Einfach aufessen.


----------



## Nepommuck (22. August 2006)

ich verstehe nicht wieso keiner zu einem nützlichen kommentar fähig ist. wenn die frage dumm ist kann man wenigstens einfach mal seine fre*** halten.
"wer wie was, der die das, wieso weshalb warum, wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm."

Ich fahre zwar von anfang an pegless aber zwischen nabe und rahmen kommen KEINE unterlegscheiben und zwischen peg und rahmen auch nicht, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## xkoy (22. August 2006)

Danke Nepo, gibt halt genug kleine Kinder die Ihren Spruch loswerdn müssn, hab numa nit die Ahnung davon, da kommen halt auch mal so Fragen, wenn mir dann hier keiner hilft, geh ich in ein anderes Forum,

Tschüss...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. August 2006)

Du kannst die Hinterbaustreben problemlos ein paar mm zusammendrücken die sind nicht umsonst aus Stahl. 

Die Nabe muss immer direkt am Rahmen anliegen. 

Schau dir mal die Maserung Der Nabe an der Stelle an. Die dient dazu die Nabe mit Hilfe einer Unterlegscheibe außen und der Mutter fest im Rahmen zu verkeilen. Wenn man jetzt noch Unterlegscheiben einsetzen würden dann wäre a) das Laufrad nicht mehr in der Mitte und b) Die Nabe würde im Ausfallende hin und her rutschen. natürlich werden die Pegs auch von außen *hinter* die geriffelte Unterlegscheibe gesteckt und dann verschraubt. Also erst Scheibe dann Peg und dann die Mutter.

Die "kleinen Kinder" sind extrem kompetente Poster und genau deswegen ärgern sie sich über jeden Thread nach dem Motto "Womit muss ich mir den Arsch abwischen" 

ich hoffe ich konnte deine Unklarheiten beseitigen


----------



## RISE (22. August 2006)

Also generell gilt:

1. Zwischen Rahmen und Achsemutter soll im Regelfall eine Unterlegscheibe verwendet werden. Die dient dazu, dass sich die Achsmutter nicht am Rahmen festsetzen soll. Ich selber habe an der Gabel keine Unterlegscheiben unter den Muttern, am Rahmen eine.Bisher ohne Probleme.

2. Bei der Montage von einem Peg ersetzt dies selbst die Unterlegscheibe, da das Peg ja als solches zwischen Rahmen und Achsemutter montiert wird.

Folgerichtig ergibt sich:

3. Achsmutter abschrauben, Peg auf die Achse schieben, Achsmutter wieder drauf und schon kann die Architektur zergrindet werden.


----------



## AerO (22. August 2006)

iiiiihhhhh, grinden.


----------



## RISE (22. August 2006)

Grinden ist schon in Ordnung find ich, nur ich kann es nicht. Und wie hieß es bei den Simpsons:

Wenn man was nicht kann, soll mans lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hügelfee (22. August 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst die Hinterbaustreben problemlos ein paar mm zusammendrücken die sind nicht umsonst aus Stahl.
> 
> Die Nabe muss immer direkt am Rahmen anliegen.
> 
> ...




Sid, da kann ich dir eigentlich nur wiedersprechen.
man kann sehrwohl scheiben zwischen nabe und rahmen legen, sollten nur auf beiden seiten gleich viele sein. verrutschen sollte da auch nix wenn man die muttern vernünftig anzieht. bei mir hällts so schon seit jahren.
zwischen peg und rahmen KEINE scheibe!!!
wenn du willst kannst du IN die pegs scheiben tun, is aber nicht nötig.


----------



## xkoy (22. August 2006)

danke...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. August 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> Sid, da kann ich dir eigentlich nur wiedersprechen.
> man kann sehrwohl scheiben zwischen nabe und rahmen legen, sollten nur auf beiden seiten gleich viele sein. verrutschen sollte da auch nix wenn man die muttern vernünftig anzieht. bei mir hällts so schon seit jahren.
> zwischen peg und rahmen KEINE scheibe!!!
> wenn du willst kannst du IN die pegs scheiben tun, is aber nicht nötig.



Okay ersteres ist mir auch schon aufgefallen als ich es gepostet habe. Aber vielleicht wäre ja jemand auf die Idee gekommen nur auf der Pegseite das zu machen wenn er 2 Pegs fährt. Also lieber ganz von abraten.

Natürlich kann das verrutschen. Die Scheiben sind halt glatt auf einer Seite. Mag sein dass das bei dir ewig so hält aber sinnvoll erscheint es mir nicht. Man kann vieles so anziehen dass es ewig hält. Aber du als versierter BMXer belastest das Rad ja auch nicht so wie der Anfänger, der grade 5050 lernt. 

da das Peg glatt ist und man damit schlechter klemmt würde ich die Scheiben zwischen Peg und Rahmen halten.

Ist vielleicht auch ne Gewohnheitsfrage.


----------



## RISE (22. August 2006)

Scheibe zwischen Peg und Rahmen? Verabschiedet sich da nicht die Achse sehr sehr schnell?
Und das Rad klemmt auch mit Peg sehr gut, also da hab mal keine Bedenken.

Warum streiten wir jetzt eigentlich darum, wie man ein Rohr ans BMX schraubt? Anschrauben -> fahren -> grinden -> stürzen -> abbauen


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (22. August 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Scheibe zwischen Peg und Rahmen? Verabschiedet sich da nicht die Achse sehr sehr schnell?
> Und das Rad klemmt auch mit Peg sehr gut, also da hab mal keine Bedenken.
> 
> Warum streiten wir jetzt eigentlich darum, wie man ein Rohr ans BMX schraubt? Anschrauben -> fahren -> grinden -> stürzen -> abbauen



das sind hächstens 2mm auf der die Achse mehr belastet wird. Da macht es INMOeinen viel größeren Unterschied ob du 10 oder 13cm Pegs hast sprich größerer Hebel wenn du verkackst.

Ich glaube wir machen das aus Spaß 

Einigen wir uns kompromissbereiterweise auf "Jeder soll es so machen wie er lustig ist"


----------



## RISE (23. August 2006)

Naja, du hast ja recht. Allerdings fragte bei Bikeguide mal eine, ob es möglich ist, beim Rahmen (in dem Fall Eastern) einen Spacer unters Peg zu packen, weil er Rad slammed fahren wollte und das Peg blöderweise so nicht gepasst hat. Ihm wurde einstimmig davon abgeraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZoMa (25. August 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> Sid, da kann ich dir eigentlich nur wiedersprechen.
> man kann sehrwohl scheiben zwischen nabe und rahmen legen, sollten nur auf beiden seiten gleich viele sein. verrutschen sollte da auch nix wenn man die muttern vernünftig anzieht. bei mir hällts so schon seit jahren.
> zwischen peg und rahmen KEINE scheibe!!!




Genau so sollte es ein, den Rahmen (nennenswert) zusammendrücken ist nicht gut, weil er dann etwas gestaucht wird, das wirkt sich u.U. negativ auf die Lebensdauer des Rahmens auf..


----------



## freerider_90 (23. September 2006)

hallo, ich bin auch bmx anfänger, fahr aber schon länger dirtbike. 
mein bmx hat 14mm achsen. wie viel gewinde von der achse muss übrig sein dass ich pags dranschrauben kann? bei mir sinds so 4mm reicht des?? oder bricht dann die achse?


----------



## Hertener (23. September 2006)

Die Mutter sollte sich vollständig auf die Achse aufdrehen lassen, ansonsten kann es sein, dass Du beim anziehen das Gewinde platt machst.


----------

